# Usedom - irgendwas möglich ???



## sramx9 (24. Februar 2010)

Moin moin und hallo,

ich bin evtl. in einem Monat auf Usedom. Kann man da oder in der (weiteren ) Umgebung bißchen "wilde Sau" spielen ??? Lohnt es sich das bike mitzunehmen ?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2010)

hi, 

na auf jeden fall das bike mitbringen, gibt schon schöne Strecken/Ecken hier, nur halt keine Berge nur kleine hügel
(können gerne mal ne runde fahren)

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Februar 2010)

Usedom ist prinzipiell schon ganz schön, aber halt eher zum Rennrad fahren. Lange, teils hügelige und ganz gut ausgebaute Radwege. Ich war leider bisher nur mit dem Mountainbike dort unterwegs.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Usedom ist prinzipiell schon ganz schön, aber halt eher zum Rennrad fahren. Lange, teils hügelige und ganz gut ausgebaute Radwege. Ich war leider bisher nur mit dem Mountainbike dort unterwegs.


 
hm, es gibt auch ne paar schöne Wege fürs Mtb 
(Küstenline z.Bsp)


----------



## Anto (25. Februar 2010)

sramx9 schrieb:


> ich bin evtl. in einem Monat auf Usedom.



Wann genau und wo?

Im Vergleich zu Schleswig Holstein ist Usedom der Harz  Es gibt schon ein paar nette Wege zum Höhenmeter sammeln, aber nach 3-4 Touren sind diese abgeklappert.
Am *13. März* dackeln wir über die Insel. Und am 04. (Donnerstag) drehe ich`ne Runde mit @Vegeta2205. Komm einfach vorbei.

Bike mitnehmen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, alleine schon um die Insel abzufahren. Der Radweg Berlin-Usedom (bis Peenemünde) ist touristenfreundlich ausgebaut  lädt aber zum Erkunden der Insel ein - "sightseeing". Lohnenswert ist auch ein Abstecher nach Polen (richtige steile Steilküste) oder eine Umrundung des Stettiner Haffs mit Fährübersetzung ab Ückermünde oder Karnin. Schau mal ins Lokalforum Berlin und tippe USEDOM in die Suchfunktion, da wird Ihnen geholfen


----------



## sramx9 (25. Februar 2010)

Hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an. Würde mich gerne auf ne Runde einklinken.
Das könnte meine Entscheidung bezüglich mitfahren beeinflussen.
Freundin ist zum Fotografieren da und ich soll mit. Am besten ohne mich zu langweilen  
War auch schon mal auf Usedom. aber nicht zum wilde Sau spielen 
Muss ja auch nicht direkt Usedom sein.

Wäre übrigens das Wochenende 19.- 21,3 da. Fr Anreise. Sa biken ? So Abreise - hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an. Wären in Zinnowitz.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Februar 2010)

muss samstag den 20.03 arbeiten sonntag morgen vielleicht noch ne runde? Zinnowitz Richtung Gnitz 

mfg


----------



## sramx9 (1. März 2010)

Würde nur Sa biken ( da ist meine Perle beim Fototreff ). So wäre schon wieder Abreise angesagt.


----------



## phil_235 (1. Juli 2010)

Hey ich komme am Dienstag mit meinem Bike... kann mir mal jemand noch ein paar routen sagen ausser immer das von bansin bis peenemünde durh den wald (Obwohl es dort auch nette trails gibt) .... Hat jmd erfahrungen mit Touren nach Polen?
Gibts dort eig auch Wälder und Berge möglichst nahe hinter der Grenze??


----------

